

There's a Full Android Phone in This Week's Entertainment Weekly - filmgirlcw
http://mashable.com/2012/10/02/ew-has-smartphone-inside/
The CW put a "live Twitter feed" inside its ad in EW this week. It turns out, that feed is a full-blown Android smartphone.
======
voltagex_
Pity there's only 1000 of these, it'd be fun to see if I could flash this with
a newer OS.

~~~
filmgirlcw
totally, though I'm not sure it'd be worth it. As best I can tell (I helped
with the teardown), it's a 400mhz processor, 256MB of RAM and is running
Android 2.2. Anything beyond that would likely hurt performance more than it
already is.

I'm 99% sure this is it, based on the schematic and how the phone responded to
us touching the contacts that aligned with the image:
[http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cheapest-Android-mobile-
phone...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cheapest-Android-mobile-phone-29-for-
bulk-order-and-48-for-free-shipping-androi-2-2/607594157.html)

